# Susanna Hoffs



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The lovely Miss Hoffs doing Bad Companys "Feel like Making Love" live. Starts slow but then watch those hips...................and dream :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh crikey, wait till JoT sees this topic. h34r:

Someone get him a tissue. :tongue2:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

She can sure 'move' but her & the band really ruin a great track :taz: - If Paul Rodgers was dead he'd be turning in his grave :lol:

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Snake hips or what :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Good god almighty. :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> She can sure 'move' but her & the band really ruin a great track :taz: - If Paul Rodgers was dead he'd be turning in his grave :lol:
> 
> Paul


I'm a big fan of Paul Rodgers myself with Bad Company, Free and best his Muddy Waters tribute but after about 30 secs the music seemed not too important to me :tongue2: :tongue2: :drool: :drool:

Alasdair


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Good god almighty. :tongue2: :tongue2:


After reading Johns comment I will now definately watch it :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The hip sway, the body dips, the hair flick........forget the tissues pass me the kitchen roll! :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Good god almighty. :tongue2: :tongue2:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Honest I'm not being pervy here but imagine ................................... nope I can't say it.  :nono:

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh crikey, wait till JoT sees this topic. h34r:
> 
> Someone get him a tissue. :tongue2:


 Not her best song by a long way ..... but nice hips :tongue:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> The Hoffs bint isn't so hot, but the bloke on the guitar deffo knows what he's doing.
> 
> Now Stevie Nicks is good for ears and ...
> 
> ...


Thanks, almost forgot about how much used to like Fleetwood Mac, I'm listening them right now.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

potz said:


> The Hoffs bint isn't so hot, but the bloke on the guitar deffo knows what he's doing.
> 
> Now Stevie Nicks is good for ears and ...
> 
> (ok the hair-do's and togs of the 70's aren't exactly it, but the woman has a fantastic voice and she's pretty yummie to boot)


Hmmm- agreed Stevie Nicks wins all ends up when it comes to the voice and I've just put on her "Rocks a Little" album for a re-listen. But if I had to choose between Hoffs and her for a night out I'm afraid Stevie would be sitting at home. Hoffs is a minx with a gorgeous face and eyes plus the aforementioned snake hips :tongue2: .

Stevie at her best was not that good looking. IMHO of course :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nicks has a better voice but Hoffs is a better musician


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thread resurrection :biggrin:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Apparently, she recorded 'Eternal Flame' in the nude.

https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2021/may/03/vocals-nude-bangles-eternal-flame-susanna-hoffs-how-we-made


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw The Bangles live at the Hammersmith Palais eons ago - they were great - and Hoffs was to die for. I bought the album that had their hits on it, but no idea what happened to it.

They were supported by a dire boy band act called 'Sailor' who I think had a couple of minor hits in the very distant past, and yes they did perform dressed as sailors!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Shoughie0 said:


> Apparently, she recorded 'Eternal Flame' in the nude.


 Oh! :jawdrop1:


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Follow her on Twitter and yes I still would 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/susannahoffs/status/1384197576266698761?s=21


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Did this with David Roback.


----------

